# Roo or hen??



## pulcini80 (Sep 23, 2013)

Americauna


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

A very pretty girl! How old is she? She's beautiful!!!


----------



## pulcini80 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you! They are all about 12 weeks old. I have one barred rock that I know is a rooster, but this is my first flock and wasn't sure about the rest. Glad they are hens so I can keep all of them thanks for responding to all of them!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Your easter egger is a female.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Def. hen.  Very pretty BTW.


----------



## pulcini80 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## zincsulfate (Jun 3, 2013)

How to tell


----------

